# Rodney Dangerfield



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

May God rest his soul.

A little toast to Rodney...

"I was on the Viagra and prune juice diet.....I didn't know if I was coming or going" Lol.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

" A girl phoned me the other day and said ... Come on over, there's nobody home. I went over. Nobody was home."

"I could tell that my parents hated me. My bath toys were a toaster and a radio."

My husband and I were watching _Still Standing_ on CBS 2 weeks ago and Rodney was on...it's too bad he died. He'll be remembered.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Heres a few "Rodney-Isms" for ya...*  
*RIP Pal, you were one funny SOB*... :thumbup: :t:

I looked up my family tree and found out I was the sap.

I looked up my family tree and found three dogs using it.

I come from a stupid family.My father worked in a bank.They caught him stealing pens.

I come from a stupid family.During the civil war my great uncle fought for the west.

When I was born, the doctor said to my father, " I'm sorry, we did everything we could but he still pulled thru".

My mother had morning sickness after I was born.

My mother never breast fed me, she told me she only liked me as a friend.

When I played in the sandbox, the cat kept covering me up.

I could tell my parents hated me.My bath toys were a toaster and a radio.

Some dog I got too.We call him Egypt.Because in every room he leaves a pyramid.

What a dog I got, his favorite bone is in my arm.

What a dog I got.Last night he went on the paper 4 times - 3 while I was reading it.

What a dog I got.I tried to mate her - she wants 50 biscuits.

What a dog I got, he found out we look alike, so he killed himself.

I worked in a pet store and people would ask how big I would get.

One year they asked me to be poster boy - for birth control.

I remember the time I was kidnapped and they sent back a piece of my finger to my father.He said he wanted more proof.

My uncles dying wish was to have me sit in his lap - he was in the electric chair.

I went to a gay bar, they wanted proof of sex so I showed them, they said it wasn't enough.

I went to a freak show and they let me in for nothing.

I stuck my head out the window and got arrested for mooning.

I was so depressed that I decided to jump from the tenth floor.They sent up a priest.He said " on your mark ......"

I was lost and asked a cop to help me find my parents "do you think we'll find them", "I don't know there's so many places to hide".

On Halloween, the parents sent their kids out looking like me.

Last Halloween a kid tried to rip my face off.He thought it was a mask.Now it's different when I open the door the kids hand me candy.

When my old man wanted sex, my mother would show him a picture of me.

My old man, he carries around the picture of the kid that came with the wallet.

My old man, I told him I'm tired of running around in circles, So he nailed my other foot to the floor.

I had a lot of pimples tone day I fell asleep in the library.I woke up and a blind man was reading my face.

My wife made me join her bridge club ...I jump next Tuesday.

One time I went into a hotel, I asked the bellhop to handle my bag - he felt up my wife.

Boy what a hotel that was, why they stole my towel.

It's tough to stay married.My wife kisses the dog on the lips, yet she won't drink from my glass.

It's tough to stay married.My wife says no because she's tired then stays up and reads her book.

Last week my tie caught on fire, some guy tried to put it out with an axe.

For two hours, some guy followed me around with a pooper scooper.

I met the surgeon general - he offered me a cigarette.

This morning when I put on my underwear I could hear the fruit-of-the-loom guys laughing at me.

A travel agent told I could spend 7 nights in HAWAII no days just nights.

My problem is that I appeal to everyone that can do me absolutely no good.

They say 'love thy neighbor as thy self' , what am I supposed to do jerk him off too ?

At Christmas time I sat on Santa's lap.His fly was open ! Boy what a present he gave me !

I bought a new book, '100 new ways to make love'.I ended up in traction - it was a misprint

My sex life is terrible, my wife put a mirror over the dogs bed.Actually she did put a mirror over our bed.She says she likes to watch herself laugh.

I'm a bad lover.I once caught a peeping tom booing me.

My wife only has sex with me for a purpose.Last night it was to time an egg.

I asked my wife if she would put out the garbage.she said "why should I you never put out for me".

I asked my wife if she enjoys a cigarette after sex and she said, "no one drag is enough"

I got myself good this morning too.I did my pushups in the nude, I didn't see the mouse trap.

People ask if I can get it up in the morning.I tell them " are you kidding I'm envious of a stiff wind.

A girl phoned me and said, "Come on over there's nobody home", I went over - nobody was home

A hooker once told me she had a headache.

I went to a massage parlor, it was self service.

My only thrill is self inflicted hickies.

If it weren't for pick-pockets, I'd have no sex life at all.

I once went out with this wild girl.She made French toast and got her tongue caught in the toaster.

After making love to this girl she started crying, I said "Are you going to hate yourself in the morning", "No I hate myself now"

I once went out with this girl, she was no bargain either, she showed up with pigtails under her arms.

FAT.My wife is so fat that when she lays on the beach the people feel sorry for her and try to roll her back into the water.

FAT.My wife is so fat that the last time I saw something that big it was grazing

She was so fat that after she sat on someone's lap we had to look for him in the crack of her ass.

She was so fat that when she got on the scale a card came out saying one at a time.

She was so fat that her bathtub has stretch marks.

She was so fat that her belly button makes an echo.

She was so fat that she has her own postal code.

She was so fat that she wears a 'cross your thighs' bra

She was so fat that she has a dress with a sign on the back that says "caution wide load"

She was so fat that her clothes are made by Omar the tent maker.

She was so fat that when guys have sex with her they ask for directions.

She was so fat that when I hit her with my car she asked why I didn't go around her and I said that I didn't think I had enough gas.

She was so fat that her bikini is made out of two bed sheets (king-size)

She was so ugly that she was known as a two bagger, one for you in case her bag breaks.

She was so ugly that if you grab a dictionary and look under the word ugly you would see her picture.

She was so ugly that when I bent down to pet her cat it turned out to be the hair on her legs.

She was so ugly that I took her to a dog show and she won first prize.

She was so ugly that they use her in prisons to cure sex offenders.

She was so ugly that when two men broke into her apartment and she yelled "rape" they yelled "nooooooo"

She was so ugly that she has a face like a boiled boot and a tongue long enough to lace it up.

She was so ugly that she looks like she came second in a hatchet fight.

She was so ugly that the last time I saw a mouth like that it had a hook in it.

My wife's got a face like a saint - a Saint Bernard.

There's only one thing wrong with my wife's face - it shows.

She was so ugly that her face could stop a sundial.

She was old too, when she went to school they didn't have history.

Went to a bar for a few drinks.The bartender asked what I wanted, "surprise me" I said, so he showed me a naked picture of my wife.

My wife has cut me down to once a month, I'm lucky I know two guys she cut off completely

I asked him "Who said you could fool around with my wife" he said everybody.

One night I asked a cabbie to take me where the action is, he took me to my house.

My wife wants sex in the back of the car and she wants me to drive.

During sex my wife always wants to talk to me.Just the other night she called me from a hotel.

My marriage is on the rocks again, yeah, my wife just broke up with her boyfriend

I went to look for a used car and found my wife's dress in the back seat.

One day I came home and saw a guy jogging naked, I said "Hey buddy why are you doing that", he said "cause you came home early".

Once in a restaurant I made a toast to my wife, "To the best woman a man ever had".The waiter joined me.

I get up and a button falls off, I pick up my briefcase and the handle falls off I'm afraid to go to the bathroom.

I once had a problem ...so I tried group sex.Now I have a new problem - who to thank.

Group sex are you kidding I had group sex - My wife screwed in front of the jury.

My friends and I play a new version of Russian roulette, we pass around six girls and one of them has V.D.

"Doc, every morning I look in the mirror and feel like barfing, what's wrong", he said "I don't know but your eyesight is perfect.

I told him I think my wife has V.D.he gave himself a shot of penicillin

I told my dentist my teeth are going yellow.he told me to wear a brown tie.

I told my dentist I want a tooth to match the others.He gave my one with four cavities.

He found a new way to cover up his bad breath.He holds up his arms.

His breath is so bad why every time he smokes he blow onion rings.

My psychiatrist told me I was crazy.I told him I want a second opinion.He said okay you're ugly too.

I was so ugly my mother used to feed me with a sling shot.

When I was born the doctor slapped my mother.

When I was born the doctor turned me upside down and said, "my god twins"

Boy were we poor, if I wasn't born a boy I would of had nothing to play with.

At Christmas time we couldn't afford tinsel, so we'd wait till grandpa sneezed.

Once I opened up a fortune cookie and inside was the guy's cheque next to me I said "hey buddy I got your cheque" he said "thanks"

My wife has to be the worst cook.I don't believe meatloaf should glow in the dark

My wife has to be the worst cook.In my house, we pray after we eat.

My wife has to be the worst cook.Her specialty is indigestion.

My wife has to be the worst cook.I've got the only dog who begs for alka-seltzer.

Why her cooking is so bad that the flies pitched in to fix the screen door.I leave dental floss in the kitchen and watch the roaches hang themselves.

One night she told me to put out the garbage.I told her "you cooked it, you take it out".

I have three kids, one of each.

I have a son in college.He's majoring in F.....g up.

What a mean kid too.Why he puts krazy glue in my preparation H.

For Christmas one year I bought my son a BB gun.He bought me a t-shirt with a bulls eye on the back.

My kids scotch tape worms to the sidewalk and watch the birds get hernias.

What a kid I got, I told him about the birds and the bee and he told me about the butcher and my wife.

My kid wants to be a prison warden when he grows up so he can put thumb tacks on the electric chairs.

She looked at my calendar and wanted to know who JUNE was.

Boy is my wife stupid.It takes her and hour and a half to watch 60 minutes.My daughters no bargain either.In public school she was voted most likely to conceive.

She failed her drivers test.She couldn't get used to the front seat.It took her four lessons to learn to sit up.

I came from a real tough neighborhood.In the local restaurant I sat down and had broken leg of lamb.

I came from a real tough neighborhood.In the library the sign says "shut the f..k up"!

I came from a real tough neighborhood.Once a guy pulled a knife on me.I knew he wasn't a professional, the knife had butter on it.

I came from a real tough neighborhood.I bought a waterbed and found a guy at the bottom of it.

I came from a real tough neighborhood.I put my hand in some cement and felt another hand.

I came from a real tough neighborhood.On my street, the kids take hubcaps - from moving cars.

I once asked a policeman how far it was to the subway.he said, "I don't know, no one has ever made it".

I came from a real tough neighborhood.Why every time I shut the window I hurt somebody's fingers.

The other night a mugger took off his mask and made me wear it.

Once I pulled a job, I was so stupid.I picked a guys pocket on an airplane and made a run for it.

Last year my birthday cake looked like a prairie fire.

I got a book for my birthday "How to make it big" I had to take it back.

Last week I was walking by a cemetery, two guys came after me with shovels.It was all about money.

I'm at the age where I want two girls.In case I fall asleep they will have someone to talk to.

I bought a new Japanese car, I turned on the radio ...I don't understand a word they're saying.

I have nothing but troubles with my car.Every Sunday I take my family out for a push.

I bought a perfect second car ...a tow truck.

My wife's not to smart.I told her our kids were spoiled.she said, "all kids smell that way".

Once somebody stole our car.I asked my wife if she saw who it was.she said "No, but I did get the license number".

I remember one guy gave her a good piece of his mind.yeah, it was right after she took a good piece of his leg.

My wife had her drivers test the other day.She got 8 out of 10.The other 2 guys jumped clear.

My wife a great driver, she once hit a deer.It was in a zoo.There are a pair of shoes on the dashboard.they belong to the last guy she hit

My cousins gay, I always tell him that in our family tree, he's in the fruit section.

My cousins gay, in school while other kids were dissecting frog, he was opening flies.

My cousins gay, he went to London only to find out that Big Ben was a clock.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I went to a bar and told the bartender to show me agood time, he showed me a picture of my wife.

I took a cab and told the cabbie to drive me to a fun place, he brought me to my house.

On My wife's birthday we went out to dinner to celebrate, I did a toast "to the best woman I ever had" and the waiter joined me.

No respect I tell ya, the other day my dog went to the bathroom on the newspaper, while I was reading it.
:L: :L: :L: 
God bless you Rodney!!


----------



## randy13 (Oct 7, 2004)

Here's one for Rodney...one of the best int:


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

"I was in line at the bank yesterday...I had to piss so bad I applied for a job!!"

"You know your getting old when you walk by a cemetary and they chase you with shovels."

"My boss asked me if I wanted to go hunting...I said I'm game...and he shot me."

"I saw this naked guy jogging in front of my house...I asked him what he was doing...he said you came home early."

Rodney was GREAT!!! :t:


----------



## TheFuzz357 (Feb 21, 2003)

The last time I saw jugs like that, two hillbilly's were blowing on them!

:beer: One for Rodney.


----------

